# How do I convey a trick that will revolutionize snowboarding freestyle?



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

So I have a trick that can reshape the sport of Freestyle snowboarding I have dubbed the "K Stomp." The only problem is that I am not skilled enough, and do not have the time to practice it to land it efficiently.

It can realisticly alter all tricks used in snowboarding competitions and can easily create an enitrely new realm of snowboarding equipment.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

ok... you could find a friend who is better then you and explain it to them?
you could draw it up?
you could make an animation video?

use your imagination, how does anyone convey idea?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you could name it the k-fed instead. that sounds much cooler.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm interested. Explain this K-Stomp.
Unless.... you want it to be kept secret.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah, if i can do it i'll still call it the k stomp


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

If I can, I'll call it The Shadowboner.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Explain it!


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea spill already!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

THOU SHALL SPILL OR BE KILLED:laugh::laugh::thumbsup::laugh::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

kelisi said:


>


wait.... what?


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

BORING! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Cmon you revolutionary genius you. spill this nonsense.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

seriousley, its hyped up and i want to try the trick (once it snows)


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Unless he actually spills the beans, looks like he just did it for attention....


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

To even respond to this guy is nonsense.

You know the perfect trick, but you can't do it? That's pure crap...

Kelisi, go and practice, actually go snowboarding, land the stupid trick, and if it's worth anything I'm sure everyone will hear about it. I'm almost guaranteeing that whatever it is isn't as clever as the dude believes, and more than likely has already been done.

EDIT: And is that a link to a f*cking handbag site in his signature? Homie is just looking to hustle purses.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

LouG said:


> EDIT: And is that a link to a f*cking handbag site in his signature? Homie is just looking to hustle purses.


 on my screen he doesn't have a signature. no one does for that matter. :/

EDIT: Nvm i didn't check the "Show Signature" box in my control panel...


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

well im going to invent a trick and call it the kelisi stomp


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Man i would love to know what it is but im sure he is just bullspitting


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

I think we should just start guessing what it is, and hell we may even come up with a cool trick. Haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

My guess: While doing a boardslide on a rail, you stomp down as hard as you can with your right foot.

I'm gonna try it out at home. I bet it'll look AWESOME.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

hoorah for flipping onto your head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

its probably when you lean forward as your going to ollie and then you twist your torso and sway to the right while jumping a little slower than normal so that when your flying and twising back to left really fast your board is 90 degrees to your chest which is angled back 74 degrees and when you're almost finished with the flipping part the board swings around like your stomping some kid named kelsi in the balls for making the dumbest thread i've ever read.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

My guess: While riding on the chairlift, you unstrap both bindings and release your board. Upon dismounting the chairlift, the atendee will harass you for failure to wear a snowboard while on the lift.

At this point, you tackle him/her to the ground and proceed to stomp on their face with your right boot. The irony of the trick is the fact that it's called the K Stomp, when infact the liftee is indeed not "K".

Note: Can also be performed switch by using left foot, although it is suggested you first learn using your preferred stance.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

how about we k stomp the starter of this thread


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

the OP makes the trick sound amazing. i bet if we heard it our minds would implode and the world would end. in the end we're probably better off not knowing. 

that, and s/he has no clue what s/he was talking about anyways... 



X1n54n3x said:


> how about we k stomp the starter of this thread


seconded.

12345


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

squishydonut said:


> 12345


STOMP I haven't even opened the first page of this thread even though I've been eyeing it for a few days. Im glad I didn't burn up any time looking into it earlier, although miraculously I do have time to rip on it now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

landonk5 said:


>


 holy shit this is the funniest picture i have ever seen


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

lol... thread GOLD.


----------

